# quick question



## kevinsmith1 (Oct 3, 2008)

I just bought a new XD and i bought the bi-tone. my question is can i buy a black slide for it as well? i know it has the serial # on it so i wasn't sure. if so, where can i get one? I checked on their web site but couln't find anything. thanks


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I have occasionally seen one for sale, but it's definitely not very often. May I ask why you would want one in the first place?

-Jeff-


----------



## kevinsmith1 (Oct 3, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I have occasionally seen one for sale, but it's definitely not very often. May I ask why you would want one in the first place?
> 
> -Jeff-


I also have a subcompact that is just black and i like it better than the bi-tone.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

kevinsmith1 said:


> I also have a subcompact that is just black and i like it better than the bi-tone.


Okay, I'll bite. Then why did you buy a bi-tone?

I think your best bet would be to send your slide somewhere to have it coated. You'll end up with a stronger finish (depending on what you choose), and the color you're looking for.

-Jeff-


----------



## kevinsmith1 (Oct 3, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Okay, I'll bite. Then why did you buy a bi-tone?
> 
> I think your best bet would be to send your slide somewhere to have it coated. You'll end up with a stronger finish (depending on what you choose), and the color you're looking for.
> 
> -Jeff-


ok, here goes. Im new to handguns and i went to a range, rented xds, m&ps, and glocks. all in 9mm,.40, and .45. i wanted one for concealed carry and one for target and home defense. i wanted to trade a gun for both and the guy at the gun shop which is an hour and a half away offered me 250 more for my gun than any other place would give and all he had at the time was the bi-tone. i liked it at first but i carry the sub and the more i carry the better i like it and so i wonderd if i could just switch out the slides.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

It's a gun, not a purse. What does the color matter? Shoot it a lot and get good with it. I don't think anyone is going to make fun of you or call you a sissy because you have a two-tone gun.


----------



## kevinsmith1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Teuthis said:


> It's a gun, not a purse. What does the color matter? Shoot it a lot and get good with it. I don't think anyone is going to make fun of you or call you a sissy because you have a two-tone gun.


hey thanks alot. that was really helpful.:smt023


----------

